

158,616,176 Reasons Why Google Chrome OS Won’t Fail - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/11/20/158616176-reasons-why-google-chrome-os-wont-fail/

======
gprisament
Does anyone else think that Twitter-based comment sections are just plain
broken:

158,616,176 reasons why Google Chrome OS won’t fail @SiliconANGLE.
<http://bit.ly/7TDjDp>

158,616,176 reasons why Google Chrome OS won’t fail @SiliconANGLE.
<http://bit.ly/7TDjDp>

158,616,176 reasons why Google Chrome OS won’t fail @SiliconANGLE.
<http://bit.ly/7TDjDp>

... ad infinitum

~~~
rizzn
It's a P2 based theme.

It operates just like Google reader. j/k go up and down the page, hit r to
reply to a post. No Twitter needed.

Twitter comments are pulled in via Backtype.

